# Sticky  Common Myths about Female Budgies



## StarlingWings

Although it is not their fault that they have heard these things, people sometimes believe certain things about their female budgies because of the amount of myths perpetuated by other websites, pet stores, etc. that female budgies somehow make lesser pets than males.

*This is completely untrue.*

Female budgies have the *exact same* potential to bond, talk, be friendly, and behave as males do.

The only difference between birds is personality, which determines their compatibility with humans, other birds, their behaviour, quirks, likes, dislikes, etc.

I speak from experience as I own a single female budgie, who is the absolute most darling budgie I could hope to own, who is as tame, friendly, and vocal (if not more so) than many male budgies on the forums. 
Following are some common myths about female budgies and the truth regarding them:

*1. Do female budgies make good single birds?* 
Like all birds, each female has a different personality that determines their capacity to live by themselves. Any single bird needs a great deal of time and commitment, and if these needs are met, a sociable, friendly female will do just fine with no same species companion, as my girl has 

*2. Do females have undesirable behavioural traits?* 
Again, personalities have a huge impact on this, and in most ways, females have the same ability to exhibit friendly, calm, sociable traits as aggressive or antisocial traits. Females do, however, come into breeding condition a few to several times per year which may make them more irritable than males during this time. However, this doesn't affect their overall personality and generally only makes them more withdrawn and less likely to want to socialise during this brief period.

*3. Will my female budgie bond with me like a male will?* 
Female budgies can bond just as strongly with their owners as male budgies, and my own budgie is testament to that. Like any bird, bonding requires a lot of time and work and thus if your bird is not bonding with you at the level you would like more work and time spent with them is probably in order. Keep in mind that not all birds are people birds and there's always a chance your budgie will prefer company of another budgie rather than you, though as mentioned above, this has lots to do with personality.

*4. Aren't females prone to frequent egg laying?* 
It is not guaranteed that females will ever lay eggs even with a male in the cage, and in most single females the chance they ever lay eggs is extremely small. Certain cases of chronic egg laying or the occasional egg can occur, but it is not at all likely as long as discouraging egg laying is properly done.

*5. I've heard females can't learn to talk like males can, is that true?* 
Certainly not! Females and males alike can be very chatty, vocal little birds. Females can learn to mimic human speech and other noises just as well as males can, and it depends how prone they are to experimenting with different sounds they like, not gender.

*6. Females don't get along with each other, right?* 
Not necessarily - it's true that two females, on average, may be more prone to squabbling with each other than two males. *However,* this is only a general case and mostly has very little influence on whether or not two female budgies will actually get along. In fact, the most important factor which decided if two females will get along is their personalities, just as it is between two males or a male and a female. Many members of the forums have two females who get along well in the same cage, and many members have two males or a male and female who fight often, just as there are also many who have had the opposite be true.

Ultimately, each budgie is a unique, precious individual who has his or her own personality traits that make them who they are. Gender really has nothing to do with it, and any budgie who you love and cherish will certainly learn to trust and love you in his or her own way!


----------

